# Long steep drivway



## ballbusta (Feb 14, 2007)

need some advice on the best way to plow my drivway without killing myself

the steep part is 250' long straight down to the road there is a house directly across the street below street level, the drivway is paved one car wide at this section and there is two 90 degree turns at the top on the flat

I have a 2005 dodge dakota with a fisher homesteader I usually put some weight in the back and come down on 4 low when it is icy

Should i put chains on ?

Is it ok to plow up ?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

more then likely you wont be able to plow up with any kind of decient snow fall, i have a few drives like this and i plow down and just pile it up at the bottom off to the side


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I had one like that last year. I would clear the apron first, then plow up the drive. I would put it in 4lo and keep the plow angled the whole time. I would push right to the garage door, then straighten the blade and backdrag away from the garage. I would roll it to both sides of the drive, taking maybe half swipes or so at a time. I could do this even in 13 inches of snow. It was tricky, but I could do it


----------



## ballbusta (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply I was just a little worried after losing traction with the wet snow we got there was only 2 1/2 inches on the ground with some thin ice under it I had no problem last week plowing the 18 inches we got


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Chains would be helpful if this truck is dedicated to plowing & not a personal vehicle for daily use. Most of us plow with 4x4 trucks without 'em, but we're also not plowing steep grades. One thing to remember about plowing down a hill, if you get off track, you may not be able to back yourself up the hill to get going straight again. Make the first pass down right through the middle & try pushing back each side with subsequent passes. We love photos here, so feel free to post one of the driveway!


~Kevin


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

If it was my driveway I would salt it. 1 Pallet of Salt: $171 or 1 insurance claim because I slid into the road and got "t" boned.........

with the salt down BEFORE the storm the resulting brine layer would prevent the snow and ice crystals from forming into the pavement, this makes it a lot safer to plow and easier to clean-up.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This one isn't so long, but it's steep with a fairly sharp curve to a parking area at the top. Hardpack/gravel surface. Approx 50' x 50' parking at the top and a "Cover-it" type garage to right. I start by plowing to the side about half way. Then I plow on up, which takes some muscle from the truck. Since it's so steep, the plow is a few inches off the ground at the top and I plow to the side as I come back down. When I do that, I angle sharp to the right so if I can't back up, I can "push off" to the left, staying on the driveway instead of winding up in the stream to the right. Then I'll plow the last little bit across the road (this is at the end of a private road).


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This is what it looked like before I started. I couldn't get to this one to "plow with the storm" so had to wait till a 14" snowstorm was over.:realmad: This is an account where I don't have the private road, so I have to wait till he's cleared his part before I can start. This will be the last winter for this one. Too many wasted eight mile round trips to see if it's done.


----------



## ohnomrbill (Apr 26, 2003)

That sounds like you're describing my driveway. I have a Chevy S10 with a Homesteader on it and usually have no problem plowing back up the hill as long as the snow's not too wet. I plow down to the road at about 1/2 angle then full angle back up the hill. If it's heavy then you can just cut in about 1/2 way to lighten the load. Never used chains though when the tires on my old truck were getting worn I thought about it -- but the truck died first! 
BTW, Grn Mtn, was looking at your pics -- is that a backdrag blade on the back of your plow? Do most plow shops have them or do you have to order it? The Homesteader is light and that would probably help keep it down when backblading. Thanx.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

ohnomrbill;377918 said:


> ...BTW, Grn Mtn, was looking at your pics -- is that a backdrag blade on the back of your plow? Do most plow shops have them or do you have to order it? The Homesteader is light and that would probably help keep it down when backblading. Thanx.


I had it put on at my dealer for $270, they sub them out to some welder. I would agree, it should help a lot.


----------



## ballbusta (Feb 14, 2007)

this is the decline about 250' notice my neighbor across the road at the bottom







the next one is the level part right before two 90 degree turns this was after an ice storm last december


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Try this one. The picture was taken from about in the center lookinf down. there is a switchback behind me then 200' cross a small bridge then hard right up to highway. it is all atleast this steep except the top next to the highway which is a little steeper. If you loose traction it is eather over the bank on the left and into the Pacific or through the garage and into the house.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

If you plow with storms instead of trying to do it all at once you shouldn't have a problem. you don't have to do the whole thing just clear the bad spots, and then when it is all done clean up. I think you'll waste alot of time putting chains on your truck just to do one driveway.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Dwan;379548 said:


> Try this one. The picture was taken from about in the center lookinf down. there is a switchback behind me then 200' cross a small bridge then hard right up to highway. it is all atleast this steep except the top next to the highway which is a little steeper. If you loose traction it is eather over the bank on the left and into the Pacific or through the garage and into the house.


if you don't mind me asking, how much do you get for that driveway? and how would you price something like that out?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

mcwlandscaping;379979 said:


> if you don't mind me asking, how much do you get for that driveway? and how would you price something like that out?


about $250 a visit plow and sand.. I work by the hour/ton so there is no biding involved. reputation guarantees me more work then I can handle.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

That actually doesn't look too bad. Since your GVW on the Dakota is low enough (unlike my 2500 Ram) I would just put studs on it for winter and lock it into 4Lo. This is what I'm plowing with all 4's chained and a full size plow and I do plow it uphill.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, and the pic is deceiving. When it was taken the lift pump had gone out on the Ram and we had 1 Cummins 1T, 2 Duramax 3/4T's and 1 Powerstroke 1T all tied togethor trying to get it up the hill, when I let off the E brake I dragged them all about 5' backward and they were all chained. With my experiences in mind your driveway would be a piece of cake.


----------



## ballbusta (Feb 14, 2007)

g.moore;380523 said:


> Oh, and the pic is deceiving. When it was taken the lift pump had gone out on the Ram and we had 1 Cummins 1T, 2 Duramax 3/4T's and 1 Powerstroke 1T all tied togethor trying to get it up the hill, when I let off the E brake I dragged them all about 5' backward and they were all chained. With my experiences in mind your driveway would be a piece of cake.


 Yes after seeing yours my driveway is not that bad but with my lack of experience it is still somewhat of a challenge and seeing that no one else is willing to plow it makes me a little worried


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I learned to plow on this hill. Best advice I can give you is run chains initially until you get used to how your truck handles with the blade, mine keeps the front end planted but the rear does a 3' fishtail side to side when under a heavy push. Go slow, pay attention and remember if you end up too close to the steep edge your going to go alot farther the faster your running. Give it about 6-8 pushes and your gonna be running up and down with the stereo cranked up, 1 hand on the wheel and the other holding your coffee cup.


----------

